
Microplastics now being found in human organs - lonelyasacloud
https://www.independent.co.uk/environment/microplastics-pollution-oceans-human-organs-a9674701.html
======
thelastinuit
This reminds me of George Carlin: "The planet will be here for a long, long,
LONG time after we’re gone and it will heal itself, it will cleanse itself
cause that’s what it does. It’s a self-correcting system. The air and the
water will recover, the earth will be renewed, and if it’s true that plastic
is not degradable, well, the planet will simply incorporate plastic into a new
paradigm: The Earth plus Plastic. The Earth doesn’t share our prejudice
towards plastic. Plastic came out of the Earth! The Earth probably sees
plastic as just another one of its children. Could be the only reason the
Earth allowed us to be spawned from it in the first place: it wanted plastic
for itself, didn’t know how to make it, needed us. Could be the answer to our
age-old philosophical question: “Why are we here?” PLASTIC!!! ASSHOLES!!!"

~~~
Gravityloss
I get where he's coming from but there's a limit to this kind of thinking...
If you treat everything as nature's course, there's no reason to do anything.
For example pollution can cause diseases for people. It's not some abstract
thing.

~~~
m0dE
George Carlin is a comedian. He’s telling a joke.

~~~
Gravityloss
Yes, I know. I've seen it used enough to motivate the do nothing attitude that
it's worth mentioning.

~~~
mcdramamean
Seems more like a "DO SOMETHING" rant to me...

